# fuel costs in france



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

price of fuel in france goes up daily deisel and petrol cheapest supermarkets 1.41e to 1.60e garage forcourts 1.50 to 1.70 especialy out of towns and cities :evil: :evil:


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

HERE is a good site for checking fuel prices in France.

Don


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*France fuel*

Hi

I filled up at 1.26 in April.

It would seem, given the duff exchange rates, to be almost as bad as in the UK.

Russell


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

As an alternative, Russell,

we're now as cheap as the continent.


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

just back average on Autoroute was about 1 euro 50. Local hypermarkets about 1 euro 43 for diesel. Most expecting price to be close to 2 euro by sept. French govt want to reduce VAT but this needs unanimous decision by EU , good old UK is vetoing that ! :roll:


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Pump prices should now be falling a bit. The price of a barrel of oil is now some $12 off it's high. High prices have done what high prices do, and reduced demand worldwide. Strange as it may seem the pound is also a little stronger v the euro than it was a month ago. Fingers crossed we may have seen the worst of it for a while.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Fuel in Italy*

 Buon giorno tutti, well afraid the situation aint too good here in Italy either. Filled Donna C 's 500 yesterday @ €1.56 per litre, and at the same village pump, where I often fill my M/H diesel was €1.60.
Seriously having to consider cutting down on trips  
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Don't tell me that Eddied I'm on my way on Sunday. If I can fill up in Luxemburg, get to Italy and do nothing, I may get by on a tank. Ha ha!


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

If Sarkozy gets his way we could see vat on fuel being either scrapped or reduced according to Spiegel online !
He also said that the French will keep their 35 hour week and is looking into tax breaks for those who work extra hours as this will help the economy, both sensible and vote winning options in my view.


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

There is a possibility that the ECB will raise interest rates today. If they do the euro will almost certainly rocket v sterling and make our trips to europe look even more expensive. Should the BOE cut rates today, which is unlikely sterling will really take a tumble.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Came back from mid France last Saturday, diesel (gasoil) was about 1.48Euros/litre. unleaded about 1.35E in hypermarkets. Much more expensive in rural villages - saw gasoil at 1.65E at one point! But then have seen diesel in Devon at £1.45/litre on our journey home (ouch!).

£ may go up or down depending on larg number of possible causes, Bank Rate up or down? Radio 4 just now suggested both have strong cases therefore no change is likely! But British Government does not seem to want to cut fuel prices, they take the vast majority of the cost of a litre and are laughing with every rise because VAT returns go up.

But have just discovered my VED for my car (Citroen C1) will go DOWN next year from £35 - £20 not such good news on the MH though..........

Not a lot one can do about it - we live 13 miles from a city and there are NO public transport links that could get me to school before 0930, school starts at 0830! Too many hills (and a very dodgy leg) precludes cycling or walking so what do we do? Can't afford to sell house and move into city - houses there are too expensive, have to wait a few years before I retire (unless mobility gets too bad and I can't continue teaching).

All legal suggestions considered! I suspect we are very much in the same position as a vast number of people in the UK, stuck with paying ever increasing prices and seeing less return or support for essential acitivities. 

This is sounding horribly political (and I am NOT a political animal at all!) so I had better stop! But would be interested in hearing other people's opinions......


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

reducing vat on fuel is the best way of helping everyone.
our gov will veto any attempt to reduce it as they are getting a windfall from us suckers.
Dave P
The next thing to be taxed will be sex.
I cant wait to get my refund form.


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh Penquin, my heart bleeds for you. You would have to have a heart of stone not to have a little smile at your predicament. Teachers have been really hammered under this goverment !. My legal suggestion is to take that short summer break that you get to think over all your options.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I actually get a whole 2 weeks before I am expected back in school to sort out students with things like AS's A2's and then GCSE's, - don't believe we spend six weeks away (a common conception of teachers) - couldn't afford it anyway!

Seriosuly though fuel prices are a really serious concern, even more so for people like farmers and fishermen who have to use expensive fuel (I know that red diesel is cheaper but the amount a fishing boat uses is astronomical) and hauliers who are facing major problems. When fuel goes up everything follows, we now have food and fuel prices rising at the same time at a rate that I cannot recall ever seeing before.

Can it be solved? Fortunately that is not my decision to make - for that I do not envy those in "power", I will stick to teaching groups of students through their teenage years - it saves working for a living!


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes, i have some sympathy for hauliers and fishermen. Fishermen do though tend to be there own worst enemy. There are probably to many fishermen chasing too few fish. At what point do you say this business is finished and uneconomic and we have to do something else. Harsh i know, but no subsidy or change of policy is going to bring the fish back overnight. Hauliers have to pass the extra costs on to there customers. Most of them though are too frightened of loosing the work they do to a competitor, but what is the point of doing something that is uneconomic. I don't know what the answer is to that one.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

> Hauliers have to pass the extra costs on to there customers. Most of them though are too frightened of loosing the work they do to a competitor


and their competitors.......if I read the situation right.......are hauliers from overseas........who rightly or wrongly believe that they can work all the hours god sends, without the need for neither tachograph or rest....therefore offering a cheaper haulage option than their British counterparts.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

I think I am going to change jobs  i see the minimum wage for hauling fuel about for Shell is at £36000... the unions want a minimum £38500 or something..

Mind you, driving around with the power of a large bomb behind must take some nerve...


----------



## ronin56 (May 25, 2007)

Just filled my car with diesel at local Intermarche - 1.396 Euros.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Re; DollarYen I have to agree I had my own lorry for many years it got harder every year more and more Polish doing the job for nothing. Working 8 days a week. There is no haulage industry now. the trouble is that the Polish are going home, it costs too much to stay, all the truck drivers got out of it and would never do it again for all the money in the world! me for one I packed up over 2 years ago we are in Denmark at the moment diesel is under £1.20 a litre(10.50Krone) it was between 1.43 and 1.56 euro in Germany and Holland was 1.37 euro over 2 weeks ago .I think it is going to get worse before it gets better I admire the French the way they stick together.I think I might go to France and Live at the Aires with Free Water and Electric and support the local shops.Bob.


----------

